# Yay! 2 stars



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No point to this post except to get my second star. But I thought I'd remind you all, in a funny way, I hope, that Halloween is so called because it is the EVE of the Feast of All Saints. Here they are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fnt-P38ykc4

Enjoy!

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Ann, congratulations! You're a Jr. Member, too!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in my 40s.  I wish that was chronological age, but it's my number of posts.  I'm almost a junior.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the 2 stars Ann!  Race you to 3!


Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My three stars gives me the sobriquet "Full Member". I understand that when I reach four stars, it will be "Huge Member".


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats on the 2 stars Ann! Race you to 3!
> 
> Betsy


You are almost there, Betsy. Three posts to go...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Yo Teninx - I gots Member Envy!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Check out Leslie - she's packing a full 5 stars!  I think you can't go any further than that in the military, right?  
After that she'll become Dictator-For-Life and then we'll all be sitting at the feet of the master (if we aren't already!)  She is like a god to me!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Check out Leslie - she's packing a full 5 stars! I think you can't go any further than that in the military, right?
> After that she'll become Dictator-For-Life and then we'll all be sitting at the feet of the master (if we aren't already!) She is like a god to me!


Hahahahah....

In case anyone is wondering:

50 posts = Jr. Member
100 posts = Full Member
250 posts = Sr. Member (I think)
500 posts = Hero Member

On another forum I am active in, we have the 1000+ posts club and welcome all new members with the sekrit handshake. We'll have to do that here, too. Shouldn't be long the way some people are going!

Members get gold stars. Moderators get different colored stars.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My three stars gives me the sobriquet "Full Member". I understand that when I reach four stars, it will be "Huge Member".


Oy...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

When we get 2 stars do we get to have a party?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW... I have been so busy playing with my Kindle and trying to keep up with the board that I didn't notice I have 2 stars now!! woo hoo... no longer a Newbie!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Somehow I missed when I hit Jr. status trying to catch up on board reading....which leads me to....WOO HOO, I'm caught up!!! *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And only a few posts short of Sr. Member. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And only a few posts short of Sr. Member. . . .
> 
> Ann


*Boy, I have aged rather quickly in the last week...LOL. *


----------

